
Why a Digital Diary Will Change Your Life - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/12/opinion/digital-diary.html
======
perilunar
Nice idea, but not sure why you need a dedicated app like Day One ($36 p.a.
for premium) to keep a journal though. You could do the same thing in pretty
much any notes app for free, or just keep a Word doc or similar.

------
ForceOfPhil
Keep a notebook and write.

No one will be able to scan your content and process you/sell you things.

~~~
midnightGhost
I agree. A journal is supposed to be "your place" usually that no one knows
about. When you use apps and note apps to journal in your data is being sent
somewhere and the sacredness "your place" idea is gone.

------
kop316
I was debating trying something similar. I have my own domain for use of
Nextcloud and my own email, but I have toyed with the idea of making a website
similar to a digital journal. Whether its documenting how I figured out
something (usually technological), or just some other passing thoughts, or for
a way for family to see what I have been up to. I really don't want to
monetize it or try to make it popular, but I have mulled it over in my head.

Has anyone else tried that?

~~~
nicolaslem
You can see my failed attempt at [https://lemanchet.fr/learned-
today.html](https://lemanchet.fr/learned-today.html)

I say failed because I don't feel very good with writing my findings publicly
when other people may find this information trivial. What if people realize
that I don't know how to use gdb?

~~~
kop316
What you had is actually really close to what I was thinking. I like the idea
of talking about some technical thing I figured out, and group it with other
ideas or interests (like your photo page, I liked the photos!).

I am currently protoyping the idea with my wedding page. I built a self hosted
WordPress service, learning how to set it up and maintain it has been an
interesting challenge.

And to me, I'd ask why does it matter if you don't know how to use gdb or
$TOOLSET? A lot of learning has to start at some point, and for all you know
what you figure out either helps someone new or it shows someone else a new
way to use it.

~~~
nicolaslem
Thank you for the positivity, maybe it will make me give it another try.

~~~
kop316
I always think we are our own worst critics.

------
coreymaass
I'm a developer so I created my own simple PHP version. The habit-changing
feature I added was having the script email me every day. So every day I get
an email asking what I did the day before. Like texts, I find it hard to
ignore emails, so I actually reply. Previously, when I had to remember to add
an extry, I'd go weeks without journaling.

